# ohio



## game_bred (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there anybody around the ohio area,that keeps redboy dogs,or any old time blood dogs.sorry i dont know where to place this.It seems everybody now a days likes to breed for big headed stocky dogs.Im more into the old standard pitbulls,which are performance bred.


----------



## metal pits x 711 (May 31, 2008)

Im from around mid ohio. I have a six month old rednose. dont know his bloodline backround, but he isnt short and stocky but more tall and stocky. His body structure looks like (crenshaws CH jeep) in the link below.

http://www.freewebs.com/rcain502/


----------

